# Looking for stock turbo specs



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi All,
I'm trying to get the stock specs on the K04-025 and K04-026 turbochargers. I'm looking for the wheel and housing specs of unmolested OEM units. Anyone that can provide that information please do. I'm greatly appreciative.
Thanks,
1


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

Apparently I got a few things wrong in my research. I guess the ones I listed in my original post are for the RS4, while the S4 used K03s. Feel free to correct me if I am still mistaken.
At any rate, I'd still like to get my hands on the specs of both the S4 and RS4 turbochargers - wheel and housing sizes.
Anyone that can post them or provide a link to that sort of info, please do.
Thanks,
1


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

well, for those interested - which i guess is just me (and possibibly the other 93 people that checked this thread) - i got some info on the compressor for the K04 (RS4 model).
the wheel is: 40 mm/51 mm 
i don't have anything else on it yet, but i'm trying.
by the way, this is from the JHMotorsports site, so i thank them and the person that directed me there.


----------

